# New to forum, thought I share a pic or two.



## jc64 (Dec 31, 2011)

We just got our new _PE True North_ stove up and running the day before Christmas. We don't know why we waited so long to get a stove. 

Just thought I'd post to say Hello.

jc


----------



## mikepinto65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Great pictures, welcome & happy new year!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice stove and hearth JC. Thanks for sharing the pics. Are you new to burning wood? Or just getting back into it? How is your wood supply for the rest of the year?


----------



## jc64 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.

Yes, we are new to using wood to heat the house. Running elec base board heat gets a little pricy. We bought a cord of wood from an old timer that seasons it in a barn for two years. It's a mix of Maple and Alder with some Fur mixed in. Good clean, split, solid, dry wood. He said he has about 25 cords left. I'm still judging our comsuption, may get another 1/2 or full cord. We live on 9ac so we have a decent supply of trees for the years to come (and good neighbors). 

I have some questions, but I have been searching for anwsers and finding them. I'll post if can't find them.

Here are some more pics. This is the old stove that was in the house. The previous owner took it out before he sold the house (still setting covered on the back porch). The chiminy was there, so all we had to do is hook into it, a BIG savings on pipe.

jc


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful hearth.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 1, 2012)

I like the wiiiide hearth- welcome aboard!


----------



## jc64 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for the Complements.

jc


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to the form JC

   Its in a great setting too. I got a TN this year well last year now. Sure is a great stove I wish I had it at home. 

Billy


----------



## rottiman (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, beautiful set up.  Good idea to get a second cord if you can.  Better to have too much than not enough,especially seasoned.  Enjoy your stove.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks good!

Thanks for the pics, I just added them to my stove pics screensaver gallery on my PC.

-SF


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum jc64.

That is a beautiful install and the old stove looks great. Will you be using that for a bbq perhaps? Looks like it would be great for boiling sap in the spring too. Good for you for finding that great source of dry wood. Start cutting on your place but give it time to dry before burning it and realize the drying time starts only after the wood has been split. Good luck.


----------



## wapiti39 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## curber (Jan 3, 2012)

I really like the hearth and built in wood rack. Pat


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the hearth . . . and wood burning.

As others have said . . . nice hearth. Big hearths are great . . . nice place for the tools, wet clothing and sleepy pets.


----------



## certified106 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, the hearth and stove look awesome! How are you liking the True North stove? I really liike the looks of the stoves and my PE T6 has been great so far.


----------



## jc64 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm Welcome to the forum.

The stove runs pretty good. I get it going and checking on the chimney and have no smoke coming out of it and the glass stays clean. Unfortunately it has been warm around these parts to need a rip-roaring fire. We have had a couple 12hr burns, and it is getting the house up to 80 to 85 degrees easy. We have been opening all the unused rooms in the house and it stays comfy. Can't wait for a cold snap. 

SkyFerret, if I would of known my pics would of been used, I would of have used the SLR instead of the wife's camera with a dirty lens. 

Looks like we may get away with needing at least one more cord of wood. I have a 90' Hemlock that fell about two months ago that has been standing dead for at least 3 years now. I went up and cut on it, wood is dry and not started rotting yet. I will dry it in our shed with windows and use it at the end of the season if I need it. The problem is, it is only accessible by foot path. I also have two others that have been standing dead for a while too (at least two years). Just not looking forward to the haul down. 

jc


----------



## mellow (Jan 5, 2012)

Hopefully you don't have any ditches to cross to get it back to the house,  just went through that this past weekend,  gave the quad a good workout and stuck a few times.    Then when your done you wonder if it was worth all the trouble.  If anything it is a good work out.

Throw that old Earth Stove up on craigslist,  should be able to get $200 easy for it.


----------



## jc64 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, Me and the Wife hauled the 39 year old Hemlock down off the hill. I took a old 6cu/ft wheel barrow apart, hooked a rope to it and used it as a toboggan type sled. Split it, and the wood is dry except for the outside, and a single crack that ran the length of it from the outside to the core. I would say we got about 1/3 of a face cord out of it. Got it stacked behind the shed under the lean to. Should be ready next year (winters are rather humid here in NW Oregon). 

Here is the temp. wood shed I built that is holding two face cords. The rest of the wood is in the shed in front of the riding mower and the other yard equipment (that ain't gonna work come spring). I going to build a real shed this summer. Cleaned up around it today, so shot some pics.

jc


----------



## raybonz (Jan 8, 2012)

Great looking stove, install and cool little shelter pics! Welcome to the forum JC you look like a wood burning veteran already!

Ray


----------



## oldspark (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice setup you have there and that is a neat wood shelter.


----------

